# Blizzard / Patternless



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, daft question perhaps but what is the difference between a Blizzard Leo and a Patternless. Are they different genetically or is this just two different names for the same morph. If there is a difference genetically is there also a difference in appearance?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jools said:


> Hi, daft question perhaps but what is the difference between a Blizzard Leo and a Patternless. Are they different genetically or is this just two different names for the same morph. If there is a difference genetically is there also a difference in appearance?


Blizzards and Patternless are two diffrant morphs both recessive.Babys are esay to ID apart.Adult can be harder to ID apart.As some adult Blizzards can look like Patternless.And some adult Patternless can look like Blizzards.

Typical Blizzard(Adult).









Typical Blizzard(Baby).









Typical Patternless(Adult).









Typical Patternless(Baby).


----------

